# MSN Live



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 23, 2009)

Brethren, I have MSN Live Messenger and cannot tell you how to use it, how would I tell you how to message me? It shows an address but it looks like an email address. Can someone on the forum that knows about MSN help me?
Thanks


----------



## eagle1966 (Apr 23, 2009)

brother jerry I use the messenger it is relative simple to use 
I have it on days when i work my address is sd2johnnie@hotmail.com
or let me know what yours is and i will send you a message


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks John, forgiven70x7@sbcglobal.net


----------

